

Hacking my eyes with Tetris - plaidpants

Hey HN denizens-<p>You might have seen the article about how Tetris can help adults with a lazy eye teach their eyes how to work better - here&#x27;s one of the news links.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;04&#x2F;23&#x2F;tetris-lazy-eye-adult-amblyopia-_n_3141981.html<p>I want to try and do this on my own, but am not really sure the best way to implement this on my laptop without any fancy equipment. It&#x27;ll be easy enough to implement Tetris in Python and make whatever changes that need to happen, but I would appreciate some suggestions on how I could split the feed to my eyes without spending hundreds on new equipment.<p>Ideas I&#x27;ve had so far-<p>1) 3-d glasses, although the Anaglyph kinds seem to let through both colors<p>2) Putting a piece of cardboard down the middle of my screen to separate the feed to both eyes... but then they&#x27;re not looking at the same thing<p>What sort of ideas do you &quot;real programmers&quot; have?
======
pawn
If you used Anaglyph glasses to block red and blue, then you could make your
tetris game where falling blocks were red and the landed blocks were blue to
achieve the effect they talked about. It'd take some tweaking to get it
perfect.

If you wanted to make the cardboard idea work, you could make a tetris with
two displays, where one side shows falling blocks and the other side shows
that they've landed. This seems like it'd be harder to pull off correctly than
the other idea.

